# [11] Negrek vs Byrus (ref: Kratos Aurion)



## Negrek

> 3vs3 Rotation
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: Weather moves, moves requiring external resources
> Arena: Cold Storage
> 
> Driftveil City has plenty of attractions: its picturesque lighthouse, its bustling marketplace, and, most important of all to trainers, its official gym. Surely any of those would have made fine sites for a battle and a worthy introduction to Driftveil's culture.
> 
> Instead, trainers and spectators find themeselves huddled, shivering, in a glorified walk-in refrigerator.
> 
> As it turns out, it's rather expensive to rent out Nimbasa's music hall for a few crazy trainers to have their battles in. And it's even more expensive when you have to pay for repairs after a couple of those trainers smash a hole in the stage and set fire to the orchestra pit. Over budget and facing a suddenly-inflated insurance premium on whatever location it decided to rent, the league found itself too strapped for cash to secure one of Driftveil's more desirable locales.
> 
> There was no way they could simply call off the battle, though, so they made do. And, with a bit of effort, they even managed to wrangle a local into teaching their battlers a unique bit of Unovan battle-style, the rotation battle. He's a heartbreaker... His name... Charles...
> 
> In a rotation battle, each player sends out three pokémon from the get-go, though only one fights at a time. Up to once per round, at any time, a trainer may choose to "rotate" their pokémon, swapping the one in battle for one of the two in reserve. Now, though the arena manages to avoid the iciest parts of Cold Storage, the floor's a little slick, and the pokémon being rotated in will need to take an action to get its footing. The act of rotating therefore takes a full action, but is otherwise unpenalized. A pokémon that is rendered uncapable of leaving the field under its own power cannot be rotated out.
> 
> The frigid conditions of Cold Storage are going to sap a bit of the fun out of this new battle style, though. It's so freezing that all pokémon in battle will lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, whether or not they're currently in battle. Ice types, of course, love the cold and are immune to this effect--too bad they happen to offend Charles, who can't stand their shameless aping of his aloof and distant attitude. At the end of each round, any ice type actually in battle has a 10% chance (each) of becoming taunted, tormented, confused, or paralyzed as a result of suffering through Charles' intense, furious, and yet carefree stare for the entire round.
> 
> For these battles, the first player to post will post all three pokémon that they will be using, as well as which one will start in the active position. The second will then do the same, as well as issuing commands, and the battle will proceed as normal from there.


*Negrek's Active Squad*

    Lutchrium the Female Yanma
    Ability: Speed Boost
    Item: Wise Glasses

    Slowking the Male Slowking
    Ability: Own Tempo
    Item: Lum Berry

    Cuddles the Male Shuckle
    Ability: Gluttony
    Item: Sitrus Berry
    Body Modification: Berry Collector

    Havoc the Male Treecko
    Ability: Overgrow
    Item: Big Root

    Apophis the Male Ekans
    Ability: Intimidate
    Item: Poison Barb

    Mandarb the Female Absol
    Ability: Pressure
    Item: Reaper Cloth
    Body Modification: Armored (Light + Poisoned Barb)

    Acheron the Male Sableye
    Ability: Stall
    Item: Lum Berry

    Makuhita the Male Makuhita
    Ability: Guts
    Item: Chesto Berry

    Igneous the Male Magmar
    Ability: Flame Body
    Item: Grip Claw

    Lockjaw the Female Steelix
    Ability: Sturdy
    Item: Binding Band
    Body Modification: Rusty Rig

*Byrus' Active Squad*

    Yami the Female Houndoom
    Ability: Flash Fire
    Item: Electirizer

    Ruiag the Male Stunky
    Ability: Stench
    Item: Black Sludge
    Body Modification: Levitation

    Fiver the Male Buneary
    Ability: Run Away
    Item: Soothe Bell

    Gastro the Male Gulpin
    Ability: Liquid Ooze
    Item: Black Sludge

    Prospero the Male Abra
    Ability: Synchronize
    Item: Magmarizer

    Claiborne the Female Venonat
    Ability: Compoundeyes
    Item: Big Root

    Gamzee the Male Mime Jr.
    Ability: Filter
    Item: Twistedspoon

    Nurglitch the Male Rattata
    Ability: Guts
    Item: Razor Claw
    Body Modification: Verminous

    Whoa the Female Spinda
    Ability: Own Tempo
    Item: Moon Stone

    Donn Cuailnge the Male Tauros
    Ability: Anger Point
    Item: Muscle Band

1. Negrek posts her three pokémon.
2. Byrus picks three and attacks.
3. Negrek attacks


----------



## Negrek

Well, Byrus, we've never had a battle that went anything like to completion before. I think this is going to be a great match; let's go!

Cuddles, Lockjaw, Mandarb--it's on you. *Cuddles* to the fore.


----------



## Byrus

Yeah, that one battle we had didn't really get anywhere, so I'm pretty pumped for this one. now I have to try not to get curb-stomped D:

I'll choose Fiver (Active), Whoa and Donn Cuailnge.

Fiver, Magic coat* away any status moves, including gastro acid, encore and taunt. Otherwise, lead with a switcheroo to nab that berry, then follow up by belting Cuddles with some water pulses. If Mandarb or Lockjaw are switched in on the first action, then dish out a focus punch while they try and get their bearings. If they're switched in on any other action, swap to drain punch. 

Switcheroo/Magic coat/Focus punch ~ Water pulse/Magic coat/Drain punch ~ Water pulse/Magic coat/Drain punch

*I believe Zhorken mentioned that most pokédexes have role play and magic coat mixed up for Buneary, so it gets the latter and not the former.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Okay! So Byrus has agreed to have my spinda sub in for his for the duration of the battle. Teetotaler can still hold Whoa's moon stone and any experience she gains will go to Whoa instead. If this changes your orders at all, Byrus or if you just feel like, I dunno, singing, you can reorder; otherwise Negrek can go ahead and attack.


----------



## Byrus

I think I'm fine with my current orders. One question though; would the singing still be required if Teetotaler isn't currently active?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I would think so (although I guess you'd have to wait for Negrek's answer since she wrote the attribute).

and anyway why are you trying to weasel out of singing that was the entire _point_


----------



## Negrek

I would say no to the singing, but it's up to you, really; I don't mind one way or another.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Everyone has to sing. >| Why would I suggest this if I didn't want singing.

...but _fine_, if you don't think it would then I guess Charles can keep her company while she waits her turn.


----------



## Negrek

I have been convinced that I should learn to love singing whether or not there are any drunk spinda on the field, so I'm 0kay with having that go on if Byrus is. I'm sure we can go back and edit that nonsense in for this first round if necessary.

Totally waltzed in here ready to encore that switcheroo, but then discovered that had been accounted for and that encore is actually bounced by magic coat. Wild times. Thank goodness for plan B.

Okay, Cuddles! I haven't made the rules change necessary to turn your sig attribute into the engine of destruction that it is, but hopefully we'll get some mileage out of it nonetheless. Start out with a struggle bug to freak Fiver out a bit, then spread some stealth rocks around on the far side of Byrus' field, behind Fiver if possible, so his pokémon will take damage whenever they rotate in/out. Finish it all up with a bug bite for that delicious double damage and all the effect of your sitrus berry without having to waste an action gobbling it up. Yum.

 If you get confused--don't.

Struggle Bug ~ Stealth Rock ~ Bug Bite


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Negrek vs. Byrus, Round One*


_Pre-Round Stats_

Negrek (3/3 Pokémon Remaining)


Cuddles (M) [Gluttony] @ 
Body Mod: Berry Collector
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Shifting slightly in place to keep himself from congealing
Cuddles's Commands: *Struggle Bug ~ Stealth Rock ~ Bug Bite*


Lockjaw (F) [Gluttony] @ 
Body Mod: Rusty Rig
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Absently scraping her tail against the icy floor


Mandarb (F) [Pressure] @ 
Body Mod: Armored (Light + Poisoned Barb)
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Not all that bothered by the cold, actually


Byrus (3/3 Pokémon Remaining)


Fiver (M) [Run Away] @ 
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Stamping his paws to keep warm
Fiver's Commands: *Switcheroo/Magic Coat/Focus Punch ~ Water Pulse/Magic Coat/Drain Punch ~ Water Pulse/Magic Coat/Drain Punch*


Donn Cuailnge (M) [Anger Point] @ 
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Snorting visible clouds and impatiently awaiting his turn


Teetotaler (F) [Tangled Feet] @ 
Body Mod: Ninety-Nine Bottles
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Ninety-nine bottles of ice-cold beer on the wall...~

_Arena: Cold Storage

Driftveil City has plenty of attractions: its picturesque lighthouse, its bustling marketplace, and, most important of all to trainers, its official gym. Surely any of those would have made fine sites for a battle and a worthy introduction to Driftveil's culture.

Instead, trainers and spectators find themeselves huddled, shivering, in a glorified walk-in refrigerator.

As it turns out, it's rather expensive to rent out Nimbasa's music hall for a few crazy trainers to have their battles in. And it's even more expensive when you have to pay for repairs after a couple of those trainers smash a hole in the stage and set fire to the orchestra pit. Over budget and facing a suddenly-inflated insurance premium on whatever location it decided to rent, the league found itself too strapped for cash to secure one of Driftveil's more desirable locales.

There was no way they could simply call off the battle, though, so they made do. And, with a bit of effort, they even managed to wrangle a local into teaching their battlers a unique bit of Unovan battle-style, the rotation battle. He's a heartbreaker... His name... Charles...

In a rotation battle, each player sends out three pokémon from the get-go, though only one fights at a time. Up to once per round, at any time, a trainer may choose to "rotate" their pokémon, swapping the one in battle for one of the two in reserve. Now, though the arena manages to avoid the iciest parts of Cold Storage, the floor's a little slick, and the pokémon being rotated in will need to take an action to get its footing. The act of rotating therefore takes a full action, but is otherwise unpenalized. A pokémon that is rendered uncapable of leaving the field under its own power cannot be rotated out.

The frigid conditions of Cold Storage are going to sap a bit of the fun out of this new battle style, though. It's so freezing that all pokémon in battle will lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, whether or not they're currently in battle. Ice types, of course, love the cold and are immune to this effect--too bad they happen to offend Charles, who can't stand their shameless aping of his aloof and distant attitude. At the end of each round, any ice type actually in battle has a 10% chance (each) of becoming taunted, tormented, confused, or paralyzed as a result of suffering through Charles' intense, furious, and yet carefree stare for the entire round._


*Round One: Begin*

To be perfectly honest, the ref doesn't even know what they bothered calling him in for. If all of this round's battles are supposed to be overseen by the big burly monkey with the motorcycle over there—just look at the smug bastard, currently engaged in a staring contest with some of the icicles hanging from the goddamn ceiling _yeah real cool buddy_—then why does he have to be here, idling in a gargantuan refrigerator? (He'd probably be more offended that Negrek seems to think he can't do his job alone if it weren't for the fact that he didn't want to be here anyway.) If Mr.... Heartbreaker... is such an expert on these rotation battles, he can hang around and freeze his own extremities off by himself, thanks.

But no, here he is, massaging warmth into his hands and waiting for the two trainers to make their final decisions. Six pokémon have already taken the field and steadied themselves on the slick floor, a trio of normal-types shivering in front of Byrus while a steelix towers over its trainer and the absol and shuckle she's chosen to accompany it. None but the absol look particularly comfortable in the biting chill, though most do an admirable enough job hiding their discomfort by taking the time to size their opponents up. The ref resists the urge to wave at the humming spinda, assures himself that his own pokémon's company and cheerful singing will be the one bright spot to this stupid day (and totally not something that he will regret later while nursing a ninety-nine bottle headache, no it will not be), and watches as Fiver the buneary and Cuddles the shuckle make their way to the fore at long last. One last glance back in Charles's direction—his soul-penetrating glowering is at last directed at the pokémon now in play instead of the emptiness... of his... soul... or what the hell ever—and it's time to start. The whistle sounds and they're off, as quickly as they can be in this ridiculous cold.

Fiver gives his limbs one final shake to stave off the cold and then, with a quick, conspiratorial wink at his waiting teammates, bounds forward across the icy floor in Cuddles's direction. A broad smile streches across the buneary's face as he waltzes ever closer, casually tossing his tinkling soothe bell back and forth between his forepaws. _Such a lovely little soothe bell!_ he whispers, watching his opponent's face for any signs of interest. _Jingle-jingle, such a pleasant sound... I bet you'd love to have this pretty little bell. Such a lovely bell. Better than whatever you've got in your shell, for sure._ He gives it another enticing jingle for effect.

It is difficult for Fiver to read the shuckle's resulting expression, his simple facial features and blank look betraying no interest in the enticing, jingly bauble; he'll just have to hope Cuddles is sufficiently distracted and press on anyway, then. He slides to a stop a few feet away from his mark and, with a wave of his paw and a puff of black smoke the bell vanishes without a trace. Cuddles blinks just in time to miss a second paw flourish and puff of smoke, something else smallish and roundish appearing in his hand where the bell had been moments before. Fiver gives him another wink—_you'll thank me for this later, promise_—before palming the sitrus berry and stowing it in a clump of fluff for later.

Cuddles is far less appreciative of the sleight-of-hand exchange than Fiver anticipated, however. As it dawns on the shuckle that his pseudopods are no longer folded around a delectable sitrus berry fresh from his shell but around that rabbit's silly _bell_—what on earth is he supposed to do with a _bell_, so hard and rattly and inedible and _ugh_—his curiosity gives way to disgust. He drags himself forward and lashes out with first one gooey tentacle, then the other, slapping and swiping at Fiver's plush fur and, while failing to put much weight behind the blows, leaving a lot of unpleasantly slimy residue on the buneary's face and chest. Fiver balks and stumbles backward, wiping at his fur and leaving Cuddles to sulk over the loss of his treasured berry. A _bell_. Really.

The slime continues to seep through Fiver's fur and leave his skin unpleasantly tingly no matter how hard he scrubs it, and at length he is forced to admit that he's just going to have to suck it up along with the cold for now. What an overreaction _that_ was! Well, if Cuddles is going to be rude and spatter him with nasty bug juice, two can play at that game. Fiver takes a deep breath and, drawing on some mysterious inner reservoir, spews a sizeable torrent of water in Cuddles's direction. Rhythmic blasts of the stuff splash against the shuckle's head, limbs and shell, soaking him and threatening to freeze around him in the cold air. Cuddles cries out and shakes his extremities wildly, his head pounding from the pulses of water and his pseudopods feeling like they'll turn into pseudopodsicles if he doesn't keep them in motion. It takes a great deal of effort to redirect his flailing into forward movement, and he still feels dizzy even as he drags himself across the floor in Fiver's general direction.

Sharp crunching and snapping noises fill the air as Cuddles, fighting through the ringing in his ears, wraps his tentacles around a nearby mound of ice and pulls hard. The ice breaks off after a few good tugs, splintering into shards that, after a bit of mental urging from the shuckle, spin into the air between Fiver and his two partners. If Cuddles is concerned that he was unable to fashion the shards out of rock, as he normally would, he does not show it; he simply returns to side-eyeing Fiver and attempting to keep his pseudopods shifting at all times.

With most of the improvised stealth rock scattered behind him, Fiver figures he has little to worry about—there's nothing stopping him from soaking Cuddles with more water, and so he does. Another blast of water drenches the shuckle and the floor around him, and once more Cuddles is forced to shake himself vigorously to keep a layer of frost from forming on his limbs. He scoots forward laboriously, doing his best to keep the impudent rabbit in his swimming vision. He's had about enough of that puffball's antics, thank you very much. All this water and... and water... and... he did _something_ with one of Cuddles's... well. It makes his head hurt trying to remember exactly what else Fiver has done to him, but whatever it was it was egregiously offensive and the dumb bunny is going to get his. He just needs to think of a suitable punishment, is all... The shuckle's gaze settles on the sitrus berry just barely visible in a tuft of fur. That will do nicely! Wherever Fiver got that wonderful and very familiar-looking berry, he doesn't deserve to have it any more.

Fiver backs away when he sees Cuddles coming for him again, paws up and ready to fend off any additional attempts at sliming up his coat. He does manage to deflect a wild swipe from one of the mold pokémon's pseudopods, but just as he smacks the limb away Cuddles's head darts out, mouth open, and latches onto the buneary's side. With no teeth to speak of the biting is less painful than it is intensely uncomfortable (slime and drool and more slime and _ugh getitoffofme_), but it accomplishes its goal nonetheless—the berry comes away in Cuddles's mouth and he devours it with gusto, savoring both the taste and the mortified expression on Fiver's face. Cuddles slides back across the ice, his head slightly clearer after the assault and subsequent snack, just as tasty as his own berry would've been if only he remembered where it'd gone off to. He even hums a few snatches of the song Teetotaler is now belting up at the ceiling at the top of her lungs (much to Donn Cuailnge's dismay). Sort of catchy.


*Round One: Close

Post-Round Stats*


Negrek (3/3 Pokémon Remaining)


Cuddles (M) [Gluttony] @ 
Body Mod: Berry Collector
Health: 95%
Energy: 88%
Status: Confused (light); OM NOM NOM NOPE CAN'T HAVE THIS BERRY YOU JERK


Lockjaw (F) [Gluttony] @ 
Body Mod: Rusty Rig
Health: 95%
Energy: 95%
Status: Starting to feel the cold seeping through her armor, but otherwise unconcerned


Mandarb (F) [Pressure] @ 
Body Mod: Armored (Light + Poisoned Barb)
Health: 95%
Energy: 95%
Status: Glaring over at Teetotaler with disdain


Byrus (3/3 Pokémon Remaining)

 @ 
Health: 87%
Energy: 84%
Status: Special Attack -1; hey! Don't steal the berry I just stole! >| Give my soothe bell back, then!


Donn Cuailnge (M) [Anger Point] @ 
Health: 95%
Energy: 95%
Status: ...Whoa doesn't sing. Why is this spinda _singing._ Make it stop.


Teetotaler (F) [Tangled Feet] @ 
Body Mod: Ninety-Nine Bottles
Health: 95%
Energy: 95%
Status: Take one down, pass it around...~

_Arena Status: Puddles of water around Cuddles are beginning to freeze over in the frigid air. Several ominous-looking shards of ice hover between Fiver and his waiting teammates, sharp points glistening in the artificial light. Charles is watching carefully from a spot near a large container, and is most certainly not humming a familiar tune under his breath. No he is not._


Ref's Notes
-Apologies for the ridiculous delay and the substandard writing, but yeah, haven't been feeling that great. School is _just about finished_ for the quarter, so at the very least projects shouldn't hardcore get in my way for a good while. If it goes longer than a week again, though, you should probably get someone else to step in for a while.
-in which Kratos continues to write himself as a whiny asshole of a ref for no particular reason
-The first water pulse mildly confused Cuddles.
-Cuddles had to make do with chunks of ice for his stealth rock since there are no rocks available. Pokémon colliding with the "stones" will take ice-type damage instead of rock-type damage. (Which I guess is irrelevant for everyone but Lockjaw and Cuddles himself, but oh well, whatever.)
-Mmkay, wrt the singing, how about this: You won't be penalized for not singing while Teetotaler is inactive, and instead she can just sing with me Charles Cuddles. The bottles-of-beer count will still go down by one every round even when she's inactive, though. If only to keep me her happy. Acceptable?
-Bottles of beer on the wall: 98 (pending agreement)
-Should I be calling your tauros Donn or Cuailnge for short, Byrus (if it's cool to shorten his name)? I'm tempted to see "Donn" as an honorific like "Don" but I'm not sure if it is in this case.
-Negrek attacks first next round.


----------



## Negrek

Great work, Cuddles! Well, except for that confusion? You remember how I said you wouldn't get confused? Uh-huh.

But enough of that. Let's thank Fiver for his jingly present with a nice big hug! Wrap him up tight, pinning his arms to his sides, and hold him so he's not facing you; some people are ridiculously ungrateful about shuckle hugs, and you don't want to end up with another face full of water, hmm? If somebody else shows up instead of fiver, well, wrap them instead--everybody loves hugs, right? Once you've got hold of him, keep hanging on while you dribble toxic on him (or, if what you grabbed was a substitute, spit the toxic at the real thing while the avatar isn't able to get out of your grip), then give him some light nomming with a bug bite. Friendly noms, mind.

If at some point your opponent is underground or has clones, quake away instead. After the first action, if your opponent has a substitute and you haven't grabbed it, also quake.

If your opponent is bouncing, protecting, or otherwise out of reach, instead curse or, on the last action, safeguard.

Wrap (and hold) / Earthquake / Curse ~ Toxic / Earthquake / Curse ~ Bug Bite / Earthquake / Safeguard


----------



## Byrus

Yeah, Donn for short is fine. I don't think this match will last for ninety-nine rounds, so I'm cool with the count going down even while she's not active. Although a part of me would be highly amused to watch the drunken meltdown...

Well, it was pretty stupid of me to forget about bug bite, but oh well, let's try and make up for it this round. Begin with a small substitute for Cuddles to latch onto. No fluffy bunny hugs for him. Follow up with a magic coat to deflect his toxic. If no toxic is forthcoming, whether due to confusion or whatever, then just take the chance to work up. Finish off with a focus punch while Cuddles nibbles on your substitute. If your focus punch would be disrupted for whatever reason, then go for a water pulse and hope for more confusion hax. If Cuddles resorts to earthquake on the second and third actions, try and avoid the worst of it by bouncing and attacking.

*Substitute (10%) ~ Magic coat/Work up/Bounce ~ Focus punch/Water pulse/Bounce*


----------



## Mai

*Round One End!*

*Team Negrek*














 Cuddles (M)
*Ability:* Gluttony
*Health:* 95%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* _OM NOM NOM NOPE CAN'T HAVE THIS BERRY YOU JERK._ Confused (light).
*Item:* Soothe bell
*Commands:* Wrap (and hold) / Earthquake / Curse ~ Toxic / Earthquake / Curse ~ Bug Bite / Earthquake / Safeguard

Steelix <Lockjaw> (F) [Sturdy]
Signature Attribute: Rusty Rig
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Binding band

Absol <Mandarb> (F) [Pressure]
Signature Attribute: Armored (Light + Poisoned Barb)
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Reaper cloth

*Team Byrus*














 Fiver (M)
*Ability:* Run away
*Health:* 87%
*Energy:* 84%
*Status:* _Hey! Don't steal the berry I just stole! >| Give my soothe bell back, then!_ -1 special attack.
*Item:* None
*Commands:* Substitute (10%) ~ Magic coat/Work up/Bounce ~ Focus punch/Water pulse/Bounce

Tauros <Donn Cuailnge> (M) (Anger Point)
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Muscle band

Spinda <Teetotaler> (F) [Tangled Feet]
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Moon stone

*Round Two Begin!*

"Hey! Hey, wait!"

Ripping the door open to the Cold Storage and immediately running past in their hurry, the new referee came close to tripping over their own clothes as they skidded on the ice. Mai, unfortunately, was not the most coordinated person...  and after flailing around for a few seconds to regain balance, was not the most confident either. Were they going to embarrass themself this early? Really? Well, they might as well start the battle before anything else happened. "Everyone knows how this works, right? And the commands have been ordered, so, rotation battles, let's go!"

And with that, the round truly began. Cuddles was as eager to begin, figuring a delay would rot and ferment his already overripe berries _(rare candies, good for businesses but bad for shuckle)_; and besides, hugs were happy times for everyone! Gaining an approving nod from Negrek for his enthusiasm, the aptly named shuckle crawled along at the fastest pace he could manage to meet his foe. Which, seemingly, was far from enough; Fiver was quick to realize his determined pace meant something weird. There was still all this sticky slime over him from when Cuddles last tried something tricky, and somehow he knew deep in his stomach that there would be more physicality and more getting his fur messed up and just no. Ugh he needed to pass on that, _please_ so what could he do? He needed someone to take the fall for him; Cuddles didn’t look like he’d settle for a rain check… getting desperate as he approached, the buneary decided to improvise. Snow! Right, snow, inanimate objects couldn’t get angry and wouldn’t be opposed to helping him out. Grabbing as much as he could in his little rabbit paws, he scrabbled and fussed to cobble together something before Cuddles could come near. That shuckle had problems, hygienic ones that he did not want to be a part of for now thanks. Fiver wasn’t the most dexterous bunny around, sadly, but this circle-mound-thing was good for now and a few broken-off icicles made workable enough arms. A quick kiss on the almost-cheek and his substitute was ready; _great now just help me out a little here._ Spinning around the dummy, which was slowly beginning to take on its master’s characteristics, he backed off just in time for Cuddles to go spinning and narrowly avoid a storage crate. Well, that’s good, right? Better safe than sorry and all that, if he tried to touch him again then he would have protection.

The substitute, new to this “consciousness” thing, could only agree; after all, its master had created it. Weird turtle-bug hugs couldn’t be that bad a consequence. Swiveling around on its base, the creation figured he could help out with whatever was needed as it was; the threat seemed incapacitated for now, and everything was okay, so he could just be comfortable in the arena he had been born in, if it could call this birth. The foe of Fiver seemed a bit weird, pounding around and doing these things that a weak midget like that probably shouldn’t be able to do, but Fiver was already up in the air; the substitute wasn’t quite sure why he did it. But it was fine, it supposed, and its master wasn’t being hurt any; neither was it, although his arms had fallen to the ground due to the earth-shaking’s power. Bunnies were always shoddy architects. 

Now pending a powerful crash landing on Cuddles, Fiver wondered why he was doing this. Shuckle were so slimy! Why would he want to touch such a slimy, difficult, overall odd creature such as the one that had robbed him after being robbed himself?! Ugh, his trainer was weird. Everyone was weird. It was nice that he got to dodge an earthquake, but he was touching him anyway, why did he have to touch him, wouldn’t it be better if he instead jumped on one of those boxes in the corner? It was too late to change course now, though, and unluckily for him he almost got his foot caught in one of Cuddles’ holes in his shell. Hopping off lightly, he was disappointed to find that more off-feeling goop was stuck on his fur and it likely wouldn’t be getting off—was he going to deal with this the entire battle? What was his deal? Ugh. Stamping his foot in a futile attempt to rub some of it on the ice, he was disappointed to find that his efforts were for naught; it seemed like there wasn’t much he could do. Therefore, expecting another earthquake, he followed orders and jumped into the air again.

Cuddles, seeing the impending issue _descending from the sky_, hoped to avoid some of the pain by praying to the RNG gods for favor. They were old gods, and whimsical, but he figured they would be the best to sacrifice to; he gave up what little claim to speed he had in the hopes of a--miss--weakened attack. It worked as normal, which was the best he should have hoped for; this time when Fiver pulled off his leg, Cuddles was a bit less affected.

*Team Negrek*














 Cuddles (M)
*Ability:* Gluttony
*Signature Attribute:* Berry Collector
*Health:* 77%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status:* Swearing sticky revenge. -1 speed, +1 defense, +1 attack.
*Item:* Soothe bell
*Actions:* Wrap (missed)~ Earthquake~ Curse

Steelix <Lockjaw> (F) [Sturdy]
Signature Attribute: Rusty Rig
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Binding band

Absol <Mandarb> (F) [Pressure]
Signature Attribute: Armored (Light + Poisoned Barb)
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Reaper cloth

*Team Byrus*














 Fiver (M)
*Ability:* Run away
*Health:* 72% (10% Substitute)
*Energy:* 62%
*Status:* Upset at the slime slowly enveloping his body. -1 special attack.
*Item:* None
*Actions:* Substitute~ Bounce~ Bounce

Tauros <Donn Cuailnge> (M) (Anger Point)
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Muscle band

Spinda <Teetotaler> (F) [Tangled Feet]
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Moon stone

*Notes:*


I will learn how to write eventually. (Hopefully in a way that actually reflects on the circumstances--for some reason I had no idea how to reflect the confusion of the last two actions so instead here's substitute POV sort of.)
Considering this directly neglects the other battles I'm reffing, I probably shouldn't be happy that I finished this somewhat quickly.
_(Reffing for Negrek._ Battling is 0kay but if I was approved by Negrek then I can be unapproved and.)

Right! So, I wasn't entirely sure how things would melt together in this, but hopefully things make sense? Correct me if I seem horribly illogical.
Shuckle... don't seem terribly strong. I know in the AAG it says the user squeezes the opponent tightly, but those tentacles look rather squishy, and I doubt it _would_ be much more powerful than a hug. If Fiver really wanted to, a lot of physical attacks could have him escape with one action spent. The wrap missed anyway so that didn't come into play, but still. I'm not entirely sure if a substitute would be able to escape.
And on the last two actions! Semi-circular commands, aren't they wonderful. I figured that, after watching a while, Cuddles would assume no bounce was coming; that led to the earthquake being dodged. He was less likely to assume this on the final action, which meant that he cursed. ... But Fiver still bounced, because he thought that Cuddles would earthquake.
The substitute didn't take the hit for Fiver because it wasn't necessary; I think that's how it works in the games. Too lazy to go check, though. I would think substitutes just sort of... turn off... damage if it's not stolen from their master; substitutes can be interfered with, of course, but in this case I just thought it would fit like this.

Cuddles' confusion wore off. None of the bounces paralyzed, nor did they miss, get a crit, whatever. The calculations have most things, if they're readable.
Speaking of calculations! I'm going to use Negrek's calc for damage/energy, but Kratos' for statuses and such.
I don't think it matters normally, but when it actually does (like when someone faints) I'll be adding the cold damage over the course of the round. It'll do -2 at the end of the first action, -1 on the second, and then -2 at the very end of the round.
Bottles of beer count: 97

This reffing brought to you by: Frostbite.

Byrus goes first!

*Calculations:*

-- Substitute - worked = 10% damage (to Fiver), 5% energy and no accuracy/critical hit roll (cannot miss; does no damage).
Wrap - missed = 0% damage, 2% energy and accuracy roll 94 (needed 90 or above to miss). No crit roll; missed. Confusion roll 80, needed 6 or under to activate.
-- Bounce - hit = 7% damage, 6% energy and accuracy roll 35 (needed 85 or above to miss). Crit roll 47, needed 5 or under to activate. Paralysis roll 32, needed 70 or above to activate.
Earthquake - missed = 0% damage, 6% energy and no accuracy roll (cannot miss under normal circumstances; dodged by bounce). No crit roll; missed. Confusion roll 28, needed 6 or under to activate. 
-- Bounce - hit = 6% damage, 6% energy and accuracy roll 34 (needed 85 or above to miss). Crit roll 76, needed 5 or under to activate. Paralysis roll 7, needed 70 or above to activate.
Curse - worked = 0% damage, 2% energy and no accuracy roll (cannot miss). No crit roll; does no damage.


----------



## Mai

*DQ warning for Byrus; 24 hours.*

You're online at the other place! Don't try to hide from me. >[


----------



## Byrus

*Insert half-assed excuse here*

Use copycat if Cuddles uses earthquake or stone edge. Use focus punch on any switch ins on the first action. Swap to drain punch on Absol or Steelix if they're in on the second or third actions.
Otherwise, start with work up, then send out some water pulses. If you still have your sub when an earthquake comes, try and avoid the worst of it by climbing on top of your substitute. (not sure if you'd ref it as doing that anyway, but oh well) If he tries to encore your work up, hide right behind your sub and cover your ears as best you can while you attempt to work up, 'cause I'm out of conditionals.  

*Copycat/Focus punch/Work up ~ Copycat/Drain punch/Water pulse x2*


----------



## Negrek

I had an elegant, brilliantly inspired strategy ready to go, and then. no. weather. moves.

Just wreck his shit.

Gyro Ball x3


----------



## Mai

*Round Two End!*

*Team Negrek*














 Cuddles (M)
*Ability:* Gluttony
*Signature Attribute:* Berry Collector
*Health:* 77%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status:* Swearing sticky revenge. -1 speed, +1 defense, +1 attack.
*Item:* Soothe bell
*Commands:* Gyro ball~ Gyro ball~ Gyro ball

Steelix <Lockjaw> (F) [Sturdy]
Signature Attribute: Rusty Rig
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Binding band

Absol <Mandarb> (F) [Pressure]
Signature Attribute: Armored (Light + Poisoned Barb)
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Reaper cloth

*Team Byrus*














 Fiver (M)
*Ability:* Run away
*Health:* 72% (10% Substitute)
*Energy:* 62%
*Status:* Upset at the slime slowly enveloping his body. -1 special attack.
*Item:* None
*Commands:* Copycat/Focus punch/Work up ~ Copycat/Drain punch/Water pulse x2

Tauros <Donn Cuailnge> (M) (Anger Point)
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Muscle band

Spinda <Teetotaler> (F) [Tangled Feet]
Health: 90%
Energy: 90%
Item: Moon stone

*Round Three Begin!*

Now somewhat comfortable in their position as standing referee (and able to pay much more attention to the match with their own sorted out favorably), Mai was content to let the battle flow along with minimal intervention. They also could live with minimal self-insertion, so with the introduction to the round out of the way they decided it was time to sit down and shut up. Finally!

Cuddles, too, was willing to be silent. This bunny was beginning to get annoying—bunnies shouldn’t _fly._ No bunny pokemon knew how to fly unless they visited a business to buy wings or something. (_Prices *SLASHED!* ultraviolet’s Bionic Parts!)_ This was obviously some form of bizarre witchery, which could only be solved by running him over repeatedly.

Cuddles was a very simple shuckle. Tucking himself into his shell and bringing out a similarly slick metallic coating, he steadily began to roll and gain momentum as he headed straight for Fiver. The buneary, a bit unnerved by Cuddles’ less-abysmally-slow-than-normal gait, hopped along to his snowpile to escape  the attack—not like it would hurt, of course, because it was _Cuddles._ That shuckle couldn’t hurt a thing; he was just creepy and gooey and weird. Fiver would even call him moist, just for the supposed oddity of the word.

But anyway. That shuckle needed to be avoided at all costs. Even the one of his substitute, because right, this was completely gross. Ugh. Hopping along the icy-slick ground with more than a few looks behind him, Fiver made a… very effective technical retreat, let’s go with that, in getting the substitute to avoid the attack. Cuddles crashed into it without hesitation, which was a bit amusing; however, the crumpled remains of the just-there shield gave notice that the spectacular collision wasn’t just a show.

But nevertheless! He had to cheer up, or something, right??? 

Right. That was what Byrus wanted. Besides, he had reasons to be proud. Probably. That substitute was standing, he was fine, for all he knew Negrek was facepalming behind his back because _ha, that was pathetic,_ and this was a time to celebrate! Whoo! Standing on top of his snow fortress which was really just a wrecked pile of substitute but _whatever_ he finally started yelling about GO TEAM BYRUS, which was a suitable excuse for Teetotaler to ask for some alcohol. Loudly.

_”I mean seriously! This deserves a toast! We’re going to beat Negrek, *right?!* And then you guys will all party and I’m gonna party too and then Negrek and Kratos are going to drown their sorrows about being weak has-beens and I can have a drink then as well. GO TEAM BYRUS!”_

Donn, while a bit ignored previously, really had a terrible time sitting on the sidelines. He wondered if anyone cared, then realized the answer. (No one cared.)

The next thing that happened, Fiver’s shelter was collapsed and Cuddles was sitting there smiling. Well. That wasn’t just going to happen! Indignant, Fiver spat out another mouthful of water, yelling as he went; he was _awesome_ and shuckle were so _slimy_ so all he needed to do was clean him off and he would die. Cuddles’ head hurt a little, from the screaming as much as the water, but he had a task to accomplish and he would do it and yeah. Rolling along once more, he managed to actually hit Fiver for the first time this round—of course, this made it much easier for the bunny to douse him afterward. The water made Cuddles' plummeting body temperature even worse, he was afraid; a quick glance all around made him realize that everyone was beginning to fidget in an attempt to stave off the cold.

*Team Negrek*














 Cuddles (M)
*Ability:* Gluttony
*Signature Attribute:* Berry Collector
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 53%
*Status:* Feeling very annoyed. -1 speed, +1 defense, +1 attack.
*Item:* Soothe bell
*Actions:* Gyro ball~ Gyro ball~ Gyro ball

Steelix <Lockjaw> (F) [Sturdy]
Signature Attribute: Rusty Rig
Health: 85%
Energy: 85%
Item: Binding band

Absol <Mandarb> (F) [Pressure]
Signature Attribute: Armored (Light + Poisoned Barb)
Health: 85%
Energy: 85%
Item: Reaper cloth

*Team Byrus*














 Fiver (M)
*Ability:* Run away
*Health:* 59%
*Energy:* 49%
*Status:* Fine, although he would prefer taking a shower over giving his opponent one. +1 attack. 
*Item:* None
*Actions:* Work up~ Water pulse~ Water pulse

Tauros <Donn Cuailnge> (M) (Anger Point)
Health: 85%
Energy: 85%
Item: Muscle band

Spinda <Teetotaler> (F) [Tangled Feet]
Health: 85%
Energy: 85%
Item: Moon stone

Right, so I freaked out when I saw what base power gyro ball could have in the game (especially if that 150 cap didn't exist, which I didn’t notice until after I calculated the attack).

... "If the user is slower than the opponent, the base power of this attack is equal to the absolute value of the difference in base speeds between the user and the target opponent, up to 150 base power. Otherwise, its base power is 25." This exists, though. Speed of one, or something, speed of 85, base power of 84. Electro ball doesn't have a similar nerf, so ?_?

They are calculated differently, but still.

Why are weather moves banned, anyway? I never saw the point in making weather moves not work indoors--if a pokemon can create earthquakes, summon meteors, or breathe fire, there's no reason they can't make it rain indoors. (Not like rain was the weather you were going for, but.)

I feel like I’m forgetting something, or that I should at least put in some arena notes to make the reffing look prettier. But.

Bottles of beer count: 96

Negrek first!

*Calculations:*

Gyro ball - hit = 8% damage, 5% energy, no accuracy roll (cannot miss). Critical hit roll 68, needed 5 or under to activate.
-- Work up - worked = 0% damage, 2% energy, no accuracy/crit roll (cannot miss; does no damage).
Gyro ball - hit = 8% damage, 5% energy, no accuracy roll (cannot miss). Crit roll 24, needed 5 or under to activate.
-- Water pulse - hit = 7% damage, 3% energy, no accuracy roll (cannot miss). Crit roll 31, needed 5 or under to activate. Confusion roll 45, needed 80 or above to activate.
Gyro ball - hit = 8% damage, 5% energy, no accuracy roll (cannot miss). Crit roll 7, needed 5 or under to activate.
-- Water pulse - hit = 7% damage, 3% energy, no accuracy roll (cannot miss). Crit roll 30, needed 5 or under to activate. Confusion roll 11, needed 80 or above to activate.


----------



## Mai

Right, then. *DQ warning for Negrek; 24 hours.*


----------



## Negrek

(( To be honest I had a lot of trouble understanding the last reffing; I would've been totally lost if not for the ending summary. I would really appreciate it if you focused more on making the attacks clear for the next round. ))

Superb work, Cuddles! Let's keep the pressure on. Earthquake straight through, unless Fiver makes a substitute; if so, encore him into trying to make more (unless, of course, you've already made a successful encore!). Alternatively, use smack down if he tries to bounce-dodge again--if you can't conjure up a suitable rock, just chuck a box at him or something; should work just as well.

If you can't use smack down for whatever reason and Fiver tries going airborne to dodge, just time your attack to hit him as he lands. He can't honestly expect that trick to keep working indefinitely.

Earthquake / Smack Down / Encore x3


----------



## Byrus

Alright, let's try a... something. Rush forward and jump on top of Cuddles, then grip on tightly to his shell. He won't be able to hit you with an earthquake while you're there. Then take the chance to use an up close and personal sweet kiss.

Keep clinging as long as you can. If at any time you get thrown off, try and make your way back on if possible. Then blast some close range water pulses right in his face to disorient him further. 

*(Grab on) Sweet kiss ~ Water pulse ~ Water pulse*


----------



## Mai

*Round Three End!*

*Team Negrek*














 Cuddles (M)
*Ability:* Gluttony
*Signature Attribute:* Berry Collector
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 53%
*Status:* Feeling very annoyed. -1 speed, +1 defense, +1 attack.
*Item:* Soothe bell
*Commands:* Earthquake / Smack Down / Encore x3

Steelix <Lockjaw> (F) [Sturdy]
Signature Attribute: Rusty Rig
Health: 85%
Energy: 85%
Item: Binding band

Absol <Mandarb> (F) [Pressure]
Signature Attribute: Armored (Light + Poisoned Barb)
Health: 85%
Energy: 85%
Item: Reaper cloth

*Team Byrus*














 Fiver (M)
*Ability:* Run away
*Health:* 59%
*Energy:* 49%
*Status:* Fine, although he would prefer taking a shower over giving his opponent one. +1 attack. 
*Item:* None
*Commands:* (Grab on) Sweet kiss ~ Water pulse ~ Water pulse

Tauros <Donn Cuailnge> (M) (Anger Point)
Health: 85%
Energy: 85%
Item: Muscle band

Spinda <Teetotaler> (F) [Tangled Feet]
Health: 85%
Energy: 85%
Item: Moon stone

... _Really? I have to kiss that thing?_ Fiver wasn't a fan of his orders, and he planned to show it, shooting a glare at Byrus before turning to his foe. Cuddles was blissfully unaware of what was about to happen, as well, preparing to shoot off an earthquake the second he determined that Fiver wasn't going to jump in the air again or any other shenanigans.

Fiver would never resort to such silliness. Oh, no, that wouldn't work at all. He could see Cuddles slowly wrapping a tentacle around a convenient icicle; continuing that sort of thing would just be pointless. Instead, he conjured up the cutest face he could think of and came in close to Cuddles; the shuckle was immediately unnerved, but certainly couldn't move fast enough to get away. Instead, he was forced to to cower under the buneary's forceful grip as Fiver... leaned in for a kiss. Fiver even continued to cling to Cuddles afterward; it was fairly easy, considering the shuckle's sticky exterior. Managing enough movement to climb up on Cuddles and sit on his shell (and inserting his feet into the shuckle's shell to fit better), Fiver smugly waited to see his reaction.

Luckily for him, it wouldn't take much to make Cuddles panic. The shuckle was already put off by the arena, but dealing with an _apparently romantic bunny sitting on his head?_ Awful. Terrible. This couldn't happen. He frantically began beating the ground with his limbs, screaming about how these tactics were dirty and unfair. In his desperation he tried his best to follow his trainer's orders; the ground beneath him began to quake and tremble. While the building still stood surprisingly sturdy against the assault, boxes began to fall to the ground and a few icicles dropped. Upset, Cuddles began to flail all over the arena.

The bunny, though, was still sitting on his shell. In desperation Cuddles even attempted to smack him off, but his weak little tentacles did nothing to help him. Fiver laughed a bit and congratulated himself, figuring that the worst was over by now. Once again he tried his super-effective attack of choice; the water pulse hurt even more up close and sent Cuddles' head spinning. Cuddles was beginning to hate Fiver.

Even though he was beginning to see stars, Cuddles was able to set off another small earthquake--although it wasn't worth much, considering that Fiver was still holding tight to his shell. In fact, the buneary was getting sticky and he was afraid that his once-luxurious fur would soon be entirely stuck to Cuddles' shell. Fiver was a bit worried by this, but decided to stay onboard and drench Cuddles anyway. The quicker he finished this, the sooner he could get off, right?

Fiver was almost ready to flee when Cuddles made his last move; still, he held his ground until the movement stopped. Trying to step off, he realized the action wouldn't be so simple. His feet were stuck in the hole! Grabbing one leg at a time roughly with his paws, he eventually managed to yank them out; however, tufts of fur seemed to have been ripped off by this and in places the buneary was suspiciously bald. Upset, he shot off yet another water pulse at Cuddles, but it didn't help his sour mood.

*Team Negrek*














 Cuddles (M)
*Ability:* Gluttony
*Signature Attribute:* Berry Collector
*Health:* 33%
*Energy:* 30%
*Status:* Feeling useless, with a pounding headache. Confused (light; 12% chance of full confusion). -1 speed, +1 defense, +1 attack.
*Item:* Soothe bell
*Actions:* Earthquake ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake

Steelix <Lockjaw> (F) [Sturdy]
Signature Attribute: Rusty Rig
Health: 80%
Energy: 80%
Item: Binding band

Absol <Mandarb> (F) [Pressure]
Signature Attribute: Armored (Light + Poisoned Barb)
Health: 80%
Energy: 80%
Item: Reaper cloth

*Team Byrus*














 Fiver (M)
*Ability:* Run away
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 30%
*Status:* Fussing over his appearance. +1 attack. 
*Item:* None
*Actions:* (Grab on) Sweet kiss ~ Water pulse ~ Water pulse

Tauros <Donn Cuailnge> (M) (Anger Point)
Health: 80%
Energy: 80%
Item: Muscle band

Spinda <Teetotaler> (F) [Tangled Feet]
Health: 80%
Energy: 80%
Item: Moon stone

*Notes:*

... Hopefully this makes more sense. OTL

I wasn't sure how to determine sweet kiss' accuracy. The miss chance could be from failing to kiss the opponent, or the kiss failing to work. I chose to only up the accuracy by 12%.

Because earthquake doesn't damage the user, all of the earthquakes missed.

Fiver took 6% miscellaneous damage from being smacked around by Cuddles and staying on/in his shell. His legs don't have as much fur as they should, either; they'll probably be a bit raw to the touch. 

Byrus first.

*Calculations:*

Sweet kiss - hit = 0% damage, 2% energy, accuracy roll 13 (needed 87 or above to miss).
Earthquake - missed = 0% damage, 6% energy, no accuracy roll/critical hit roll (wasn't going to hit anyway).
Water pulse - hit = 10% damage, 6% energy, no accuracy roll (cannot miss). Crit roll 49, needed 5 or under to activate. Confusion roll 34, needed 80 or above to activate.
Earthquake - missed = 0% damage, 6% energy, no accuracy roll/crit roll (wasn't going to hit anyway). Confusion check 46, needed 75 or above to activate.
Water pulse - hit = 10% damage, 6% energy, no accuracy roll (cannot miss). Crit roll 28, needed 5 or under to activate. Confusion roll 24, needed 80 or above to activate.
Earthquake - missed = 0% damage, 6% energy, no accuracy roll/crit roll (wasn't going to hit anyway). Confusion check 16, needed 75 or above to activate.


----------



## Byrus

Keep at it with the water pulses, and stay at close range. Try and hop on his shell again if an earthquake is forthcoming. Use uproar if Cuddles tries to rest. Switch to drain punch if you get hit more than once by struggle bug, or if Lockjaw or Mandarb are switched in.

Water pulse/Uproar/Drain punch x3


----------



## Eifie

Jeez, who messed with the Cold Storage's temperature settings and put everyone into cold sleep for nearly three years? Well, it's all sorted out, now... *Negrek, go ahead and post commands*.


----------



## Negrek

Unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to be able to finish this one after all. I'll forfeit so Byrus can get his prizes and his slot back. Sorry for the head-fake.


----------



## Eifie

I was under the impression that this doesn't take up a slot, actually, so I don't think it'd hurt anyone to just let this sit for a while until you're able to get to it again, if that's what you'd both like. Since this battle isn't in the db, it's not really a problem to have this suspended and not count for a slot until it resumes anyway.

If you'd rather close this, though, I'll let Zhorken know to tie things up.


----------



## Negrek

Oh? My bad, I thought the reason you had to request for old battles to be revived was so they could be added to the db.

It's up to Byrus whether he wants to take the prizes or not. I don't mind leaving this lie, but I don't anticipate finishing it any time in the foreseeable future, either.


----------



## Byrus

Well, if it doesn't take up a slot, I'd be fine with leaving it lie. If it does take a slot, then closure is okay with me.


----------



## Eifie

All right, we'll just leave this around for a rainy day, then.


----------

